# HSS928A/1336 shop manual



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Anybody able to download this Honda shop manual? They are $60 something bucks online!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is $60 well spent. It avoids transporting to a dealer and giving them an arm and a leg. I believe it only comes in paper form - because of people like you ! (and me !)


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Over on the Honda ATV site you can download the shop manuals for anything they make! The new ones are on there within a year of manufacture.
We need some computer wiz with a Honda snowblower manual to get with it!!!


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Honda kinda like Yamaha - Hope they can make it into the future with their old way of doing business - after all it's 2020 now 

I much prefer an electronic version of the manuals. Enabling me print off only the needed pages and not get the large heavy old fashion paper copy oily and greasy
My Book shelf space is getting smaller and smaller each year - I have no room for large paper manuals. I do have room for a computer and printer 

Honda has ATV manuals in .pdf format for my two Honda ATV's, Yamaha does not as of yet for my 2019 ATV, Chrysler has them for my 2016 300C, etc.......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Nanook12 said:


> Anybody able to download this Honda shop manual? They are $60 something bucks online!


$60 is well worth it.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Guess you missed my point 

I hate large heavy hard to index Paper manuals that make it difficult if not impossible to copy off a few pages 

No problem with spending $$ on a shop manual, Got many hundreds maybe even thousands of $$ in PAPER manuals in the shop - I hate them 

I have no need nor do I want a large paper book when I can simply print off a few pages as needed and toss them in the wood furnace fire when done


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I use an iPad for every shop manual I can. I can enlarge wiring schematics, pin connectors, make a print copy or whatever. I have three Honda ATVs with Shop manuals in IBooks. Dodge Ram also in IBooks. Older Toyotas, airplane and snowblowers still on hardcover. No excuse for it really.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nanook12 said:


> We need some computer wiz with a Honda snowblower manual to get with it!!!


So, you'd like someone to violate Honda's copyright and steal their intellectual property? Maybe North Korea?:sad:


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

tabora said:


> So, you'd like someone to violate Honda's copyright and steal their intellectual property? Maybe North Korea?:sad:


DPRK?..IDK...Perhaps the original "Shanghaiers" might partake...


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

tabora said:


> So, you'd like someone to violate Honda's copyright and steal their intellectual property? Maybe North Korea?:sad:


No I’d like someone over at Honda to link to a PDF of their shop manual. The old business model of forcing your customers to the dealer and paying shop rate is not sustainable. Most people do their own maint. Give them the information and quit trying to squeeze money out of them...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nanook

I don't think it will ever happen. I suspect the dealers and their service departments would revolt.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Someday someone with time on their hands will make a PDF and post it online...it is inevitable.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nanook12 said:


> Someday someone with time on their hands will make a PDF and post it online...it is inevitable.


 And highly illegal. It's Honda's intellectual property and they have the right to sell it as they see fit. I've worked in the photo imaging and I.T. worlds for over 40 years and have seen a lot of infringers go down with huge costs. The legal penalties for copyright infringement are:


Infringer pays the actual dollar amount of damages and profits.
The law provides a range from $200 to $150,000 for each work infringed.
Infringer pays for all attorneys fees and court costs.
The Court can issue an injunction to stop the infringing acts.
The Court can impound the illegal works.
The infringer can go to jail.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Maybe 20-30 years ago you could do something about it. Now something as mundane as a shop manual is downloaded anonymously and then is available almost immediately in numerous places, to the point where finding the original perpetrator, would be like finding a needle in a field of haystacks...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nanook12 said:


> Maybe 20-30 years ago you could do something about it. Now something as mundane as a shop manual is downloaded anonymously and then is available almost immediately in numerous places, to the point where finding the original perpetrator, would be like finding a needle in a field of haystacks...


I wouldn't bet the rest of my life on it... White Hat Hackers are *PRETTY* good at tracing stuff. Scanners leave digital fingerprints, too.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I tend to agree with Nanook12 - Honda needs to wake up! 

I believe it's a bad business model to only offer old fashion paper copies of the shop manuals
Me I'm happy to pay the $$ for shop manuals even better if they can find a way to get them in a digital format that's not easily copied everywhere 
Again I hate old fashion hard copy paper manuals!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Especially when the bindings make it difficult if not impossible to copy off a few pages that I can get oily/greasy and then be tossed away or burned in the stove when done


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

KJINTF said:


> I tend to agree with Nanook12 - Honda needs to wake up!


I agree, it would sure be nice to have the shop manuals available as a PDF, but I can't condone theft to get them. It would be just like breaking into a Honda Service Center and stealing them (if they even exist there).


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

As some of you know, I am located in Ontario, Canada. I believe Honda has the right to protect their copyrights. I think there is 2 issues here. 

One is people want PTF files, two, people want manuals.

Issue#2, the manuals are available to BUY......

Issue #1, I have bought PTF versions of manuals for my Honda snowblowers and my Honda 4 wheeler thru a Honda Dealer.

20 ish years ago i bought parts manual on micofic for my 1985 Honda Big Red, thru the Honda dealer.

So yes the manuals are available..... but they are not free....

Again , here in Ontario, you can compare parts prices at 20 different dealers and the price will be identical on parts for the above mentioned equipment. For you folks south of the border you are paying a third or less for your Honda parts from a dealer than we do here in Ontario. An example is, a original Honda carb for HS724 is $180.00 plus 13%, I see you guys talking about paying $60.00...... I do buy most of my parts thru Boats.not for that reason, but then i have to pay about 40% exchange, plus shipping, plus duty if the border boys catch it.

On a side note i can get same day parts for MTDs out of Kitchener, but i want Honda parts. 

Honda appears to have a very tight lock on their products, whether its the complete unit, parts or their manuals, but they also have very good products.

Sorry for the rant......Alex


----------

